# CCW, what gun?



## rikkitony (4 mo ago)

I'm not even sure this is the right place to ask this, I bought a Sig p320 subcompact, now I'm seeing that the p320 is having drop test failures, and now it's discontinued, that's been bothering me, do I even want to carry this weapon? if someone has any knowledge or insight about this failure, is it safe or should I look at another gun?


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

I never try to go with the "New Kid on the Block" but I like to stick with tried . true and proven ... S&W J-Frame 38 Special 2 inch barrel . Two friends who retired from our local Baton Rouge LA. police dept . both showed me what they carried ...both carried J-frame S&W , one an all steel , the other an Air-Weight both in 38 special and both had hammers (not hammerless) I asked them and both had reasons for that choice . It may not be the latest and greatest but my S&W model 637 Airweight has been a constant companion since 2004 . The incidence of "hammer snagging " has been greatly exagerated ... it is not a problem ...and if you need to make an accurate long shot the SA feature is greatly appreciated ... you would be amazed at the small things I can hit at 50 yards with this little shooter ! Both advised me not to do any spring swaps ... use the factory weight springs for reliability ... these old boy's had been around and knew a few things ... I took their advice .
Gary


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Simple answer, don't drop the thing. 
The P320 was an Army love child that has the problems you describe, and not sure it has ever been addressed since Sig started out denying it existed. IIRC, there was a voluntary recall for some sort of fix. Maybe, I learned to hate Sig along with 9MM a long time ago. Contact Sig and ask if there is a remedy.
Welcome to the mayhem. I hope you find a good carry piece. There are an abundance of them, so shop, read reviews, ask the hard questions. This place is head and shoulders above what I consider common internet, but opinions swing from mild to wild, so take a lot of things with a grain of salt.
Happy Researching.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Is your gun new or did you buy used???
If new- I'd forget what people are saying about it and move on with my new gun.
If an older used gun???....then I might give it some thought. Apparently there was an issue with the original P320.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Click *HERE* to see if your particular gun is a candidate for Sig's free upgrade. If not, you don't need to worry. However, developing safe practices and not dropping your firearms is a good idea no matter what.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Interesting to see this topic here today - when a similar topic is going on here:









Sig P320 self shooters


Just read about 3 cases out east where police are suing Sig because their dept. issued Sigs went off on their own. Anyone know the details or how this...




www.thehighroad.org





Worth a read.

Personally, I don't want a Sig 320. I know some members here have numerous ones. But, Sig handled the issue VERY poorly, IMHO. They even made their change to the military guns, but continued to sell the unmodified guns to the public. And, instead of doing an official recall, it was an "upgrade" instead.

Since the "upgrade," there are STILL reports of the guns going off on their own. WHENEVER there is a report of this, one does admittedly default to the more probable cause of someone/something pulling the trigger. But, there are enough reports of this happening, along with lawsuits, that I personally wouldn't own or carry one. Plus, I don't like how Sig, as a company, handled the matter from the start.

On the flip side - some here will disagree with me and still own/buy the model. That's a personal decision.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

I think it comes down to a flawed handling of a striker-fired gun with no external safeties - thumb (except M17/18), trigger or grip one. Just a very unforgiving gun. But I don't buy it goes off by itself.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The issue seems to be the weight and design of the trigger. Sig doesn't use an added trigger safety lever/tab, like many other brands do (S&W M&P, Glock, etc)

There are a ton of youtube videos on the issue that I have watch in the past


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If I have time later, I'll look for some youtube videos that illustrate the problem. But, they are easy to find via a search (for the original poster).

With all the other polymer guns out there, I've decided to skip past the 320 series.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Speak of the devil... Story from today:



> *MILWAUKEE —*
> With three documented cases in two years of a Milwaukee police officer's gun apparently firing without anyone pulling the trigger, the Wisconsin Fraternal Order of Police recommends police departments across the state shelve the controversial firearm out of an abundance of caution.





> In a memo dated July 30, 2020, the department range master, a sergeant, questioned why, in a conference call with officials from Sig Sauer, the gun maker representatives avoided answering directly whether they could guarantee the guns would not fire unless the trigger was pulled.











"Err on the side of caution and remove them from service," state FOP leader says of P320 police gun.


"Err on the side of caution and remove them from service," state FOP leader says of P320 police gun.




www.wisn.com


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Shipwreck said:


> Speak of the devil... Story from today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems Sig is still in denial. No secret I don't have a love loss for them, but WOW.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Gotta be more to this story than we are hearing..... I can not imagine Sig not dealing with this??? The potential liability costs are immeasurable against the cost of a recall. It doesn't add up.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Higgy Baby said:


> Gotta be more to this story than we are hearing..... I can not imagine Sig not dealing with this??? The potential liability costs are immeasurable against the cost of a recall. It doesn't add up.


 There have been lawsuits. I think Sig settled one and won one... If I remember right. I think some are still pending.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Higgy Baby said:


> Gotta be more to this story than we are hearing..... I can not imagine Sig not dealing with this??? The potential liability costs are immeasurable against the cost of a recall. It doesn't add up.


Welcome to Sig. They ain't all that and a bag of chips as a company.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

It's pretty obvious Sig has increased production of its hammer-fired models. Not sure if it has anything to do with the P320 mishaps.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

That’s a big pistol, so would you be good to go carrying a Colt or S&W 1911?
Or in a smaller gun, maybe a Ruger LCR in a .38 Special?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I bought a Sig product recently. Had an issue that I was told was common. Sig CS gaslighted me regarding the problem like they were unaware.
I found them to be people who CYA and disregard the customer. No more Sigs for this cat.


----------



## sdzike_4488 (4 mo ago)

rikkitony said:


> I'm not even sure this is the right place to ask this, I bought a Sig p320 subcompact, now I'm seeing that the p320 is having drop test failures, and now it's discontinued, that's been bothering me, do I even want to carry this weapon? if someone has any knowledge or insight about this failure, is it safe or should I look at another gun?


Pre BLM and all the various riots .. Summer carry was a Shield and winter carry was a Glock 19 .. Post all that junk .. Summer carry went to a Glock 26. Winter did not change.


----------



## Fredward (Dec 10, 2016)

rikkitony said:


> I'm not even sure this is the right place to ask this, I bought a Sig p320 subcompact, now I'm seeing that the p320 is having drop test failures, and now it's discontinued, that's been bothering me, do I even want to carry this weapon? if someone has any knowledge or insight about this failure, is it safe or should I look at another gun?


The 320 SUB COMPACT was discontinued due to lack of demand. There were several overblown drop safe issues, however, each case has been proven unsubstantiated. If the 320 wasn't safe and fully functional, our armed services would not have adopted it. One "unintended firing" case was in the military. The new holsters had not been issued yet, and a soldier tried to holster a loaded 320 (M18) into a holster designed for a Beretta 92. Further, his error was compounded by his not using the safety on all of the military issued 320's (aka the M-17 or M-18.)


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

I never cared for striker fire guns, I'm old school and prefer hammer fire. So my 3 Sigs are 2 P220's the full size and the compact and a 1911 Emperor Scorpion Carry


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

I couldn't endorse your comments any more than you presented them. Based on my LEO "Dinosaur" time in our let's say, big City PD from 1969-2000, I have carried the Chief Special Model 36 solely for decades. I did purchase a Smith stainless Model 60 in 1974 for retirement, never shot it and returned it in 2000 in the box at which time I purchased a Smith 342 (no longer) Titanium Airlite Ti. I deactivated the old J-Frame Smith which I had previously Tefloned back in 1974. I sold a Colt Det. Spl. to the dealer but did purchase a Smith CS45 Chief Special .45 Semi-auto which broke about six years ago. Smith replaced it with a 9 Shield with a Laserguard Sight. My long winded response here is to also say that Smith guarantees they're handguns. They even paid for return shipping and offered to give me a 100.00 for my FFL's charges which I didn't accept because my FFL range/dealer didn't charge me as a club member. In passing, let me say that some of our detectives or cops would on occasion drop a Chief and break the hammer spur. They'd just smooth it out with a file and could still usually hand cock the hammer anyway, not that you needed to do that and it no longer snagged the inside of suit jackets. I never needed to and I did engage in a civilian clothes defensive fire exchange with the Chief in a bellyband. Handgun worked just fine. J-Frames hurt to shoot but are great to carry. If we could get ammo, we'd practice a bit more.


----------



## mur.cap (7 mo ago)

I hear your "pain." Unfortunately we are kind of stuck on striker-fired for very small compacts such as the 9 Shield. Keeping my old steel German PPK in mind, the Shield is the same size, weighs much less, can hold as much as eleven rounds of 9mm +P in lieu of .380 standard fare. But it's nice to have choices...so far.


----------



## Rooster (Oct 13, 2014)

M&P Shield 9 with Trijicon night sights and Apex trigger.


----------

